# Eclipse komplett neu aufsetzen



## OnDemand (11. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich Eclipse komplett runter bekomme?

Hab schon Appdata Ordner gelöscht etc. Aber wenn ich es neu ziehe und öffne, ist zb meine Schriftart immernoch so wie vorher also nicht default, das heißt ich habe scheinbar nicht alles erwischt


----------



## JavaMeister (11. Nov 2014)

Das wird imho im Workspace gespeichert.


----------

